# 2000 Johnson 115 idle trouble



## Wegl12 (Sep 20, 2013)

I recently bought a boat with a 2000 Johnson 115, model number J115PLSSB. I just rebuilt the carbs and it runs fine at all throttle positions except at idle. It is currently idling at 500-600 rpm on the trailer so I expect it won't idle at all in the water once the engine has back pressure on the exhaust. It will only run for 20-30 seconds in idle unless I advance the throttle slightly to 800 rpm. Anyone have experience with adjusting the idle speed on this engine? I messed with the needle valves but it didn't have any affect on the idle speed. Just trying to get this last problem fixed and I can finally get out on the water.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

check the alignment on your floats. make sure they are seated and properly aligned. Or you may have a bit of trash in the low speed jet


----------



## Wegl12 (Sep 20, 2013)

CurDog said:


> check the alignment on your floats. make sure they are seated and properly aligned. Or you may have a bit of trash in the low speed jet


When I rebuilt the carbs I made sure the jets were clean before I started putting everything back together. I also aligned the floats according to the specs given in the instructions. I am hoping I don't have to pull them apart again but I may end up double checking everything if I can't find an answer.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

When I worked at a marina, we had one that ran out good, but spit and sputtered in idle. If the motor was tilted up a bit, it'd run good, but tilted all the way down, it'd spit and sputter. The motor was under warranty, and had been sent back 3 times to dealer for repair. They couldn't figure it out and sent it to us. The float pin was half set/aligned in the cup. Ran fine after putting it in the proper alignment. Just a suggestion/thought. g/l


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Sounds like it may need to be idled up a smidgen out out water should be close to 800-1000 on trailer

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wegl12 (Sep 20, 2013)

CurDog said:


> When I worked at a marina, we had one that ran out good, but spit and sputtered in idle. If the motor was tilted up a bit, it'd run good, but tilted all the way down, it'd spit and sputter. The motor was under warranty, and had been sent back 3 times to dealer for repair. They couldn't figure it out and sent it to us. The float pin was half set/aligned in the cup. Ran fine after putting it in the proper alignment. Just a suggestion/thought. g/l


So it would idle good when tilted up some? I may try that tomorrow to determine if it's the floats or not. 

I don't know how else to adjust the idle speed besides the needle valves and those seemed to make little to no difference in the idle speed. I have read some different articles about these motors require an advancement on the idle timing to change the idle speed but I don't see how that would need adjusting since none of that has been touched.


----------



## Wegl12 (Sep 20, 2013)

CurDog said:


> When I worked at a marina, we had one that ran out good, but spit and sputtered in idle. If the motor was tilted up a bit, it'd run good, but tilted all the way down, it'd spit and sputter. The motor was under warranty, and had been sent back 3 times to dealer for repair. They couldn't figure it out and sent it to us. The float pin was half set/aligned in the cup. Ran fine after putting it in the proper alignment. Just a suggestion/thought. g/l


Thanks for the suggestion. Ended up being exactly what you said. Adjusted the four floats and it now idles at 800 rpms on the trailer.


----------



## Jquinn5611 (Mar 28, 2014)

5-600 is too low even in gear in the water. Floater's right idle it up..


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

*Idle*

Remove the cover and at the carburetor linkage is an idle adjustment screw.
Start the engine and turn the screw so the rpms increase. If your motor was an inline it would probably be at the top carburetor. I'm not familiar with your motor, but there is an idle speed adjustment. Hopefully someone with knowledge of your motor can point it out. That's where to start!


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

It's the big shift arm on the starboard side 7/16 bolt that is pushing against the block screw it in very slowly to increase the idle

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Wegl12 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Ended up being exactly what you said. Adjusted the four floats and it now idles at 800 rpms on the trailer.


Np, glad to help.


----------

